# My dream come true!



## paintthesky (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, good for you! Looks like a lot of fun. Did you train him yourself?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Danee looks AWESOME! Way to go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

N'AWW DANEE <3 You go girl! He is one flashy little donkey.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, I've done all his training myself  Thanks everybody, such an exciting day for us


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You look great!!! I remember ...way back when...when you were just starting out.
Congratulations! You have done such a great job with him, and the correct way, lots of foundation training. 
Super job today!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You go, Danee! He is just the cutest thing, ever! We expect continued pics  Awesome job!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I want a cart pulling donkey now! 

Great job. He looks so smart!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Littrella is the BEST!!!! YAY!! Now we expect to see you at the National Drive, don't you know?

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*first drive.*

hiya and cogratulations to both of you.
you have done a great job and it will build up further as the months go by.
and you will have great adventures to come with your great little donkey.
have an awesome time both of you.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

greentree said:


> Littrella is the BEST!!!! YAY!! Now we expect to see you at the National Drive, don't you know?
> 
> Nancy


 
HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I do have one question. The little bit of trotting we did, the shafts really bounce up & down quite a bit. Danee doesn't NOT really like this. Is this just a down side of the 2 wheel cart?


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome congrats on your accomplishment!!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*shafts bobing up and down.*

titen your belly band just a little were the shafts are bobing up and down your in balance there is no weight on your donkeys back.
just check your back band and belly band is not to lose and not to tite as you need a bit of play (movement ) so to speak.
when i drive tricky his shafts bob up and down and and the buckls on the tugs make a little clicking sound to tel me we are in balance as the weight of your self and the cart rises and falls.
the way to discribe it is a see saw via the axle.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*danees driveing.*

hiya how is danee going and i hope you are both enjoying your selfs.
im doing ok and so is tricky and quincy.
and ill have to get some pictures for you to see so as soon as i have eased him in to work ill also start to drive quincy again.
many thanks and have a great time with your awesome donket danee.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Both Sunday & Monday were almost 100 for temps so no updates yet. We've got storms coming in late tonight, so that should help


----------

